# be my GREEEEEEN!!!



## snowkei (Mar 25, 2007)

YAY it's green, although its name is UNREALLY BLUE! LOL

here is the tutorial!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=68609











what I use

*face*
Lancome color id liquid foundation #3
revlon moisturestay 2-way foundation #2

*brow*
shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

*eye*
e/s #unreally blue & nylon & lustreleaf
fluidine #blacktrack

*lash*
ardell false lashes #111(upper) & demi pixies(lower)

*cheek*
blush #prism

*lip*
RMK lipstick #20
stila lipstick #kira
chromeglass #metalphysical


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Goooorgeous!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, that is definetly awesome!  i'm saving a picture to my favorites.  that's so beautiful.  <3


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ooo... Snowkei, Your so beautiful!!! What a gorgeous color and you pull it off so well! Hot as always


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, very pretty color


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

this is absolutely stunning. and ur gorgeous...i love that u didnt need 128374928374923847 products to create this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## angelica (Mar 25, 2007)

I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 25, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

just...WOW. Gorgeous.


----------



## Saints (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing, you are truly talented!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 25, 2007)

You look amazing! I love it!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 25, 2007)

this is such an amazing look!


----------



## User67 (Mar 25, 2007)

This is too gorgeous for words! Your eyes look like they are glowing!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful. I love how the colors "pop."


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 25, 2007)

So gorgeous, I love your fotds! your blending is awesome.


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 25, 2007)

wow..you look amazing girl!!!! you did a great job, I love the colors...


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 25, 2007)

Aaaaa!! I can not breath!!! This is fierce!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 25, 2007)

out of all your FOTDs this is by far my favorite! I wished I had half of your eye makeup skills. I LOOOVE IT!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

i love those lashes


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 25, 2007)

It looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 25, 2007)

this is absolutely beautiful on you


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 25, 2007)

love it
You look great


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 25, 2007)

Hot Stuff!! Love it -- so beautiful


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colourful_addiction* 

 
_wow, that is definetly awesome! *i'm saving a picture to my favorites*. that's so beautiful. <3_

 

So am I!!!


Also, I had an orgasm when I saw this. LOL, a makeup one that is!


----------



## k_im (Mar 25, 2007)

you look so cute with your hair pulled back & that is an awesome color! i will definitely seek it out :]


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

oooh so pretty!!!


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! you're so talented, this is amazing, and I so love the colours you have used!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 25, 2007)

WHY  are you so HOTT!!! hahaha.. i love this!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 25, 2007)

i love this look!
and u look really cute iwth your hair pulled back


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 26, 2007)

wow, i love how it's such a vibrant shade of green!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks everyone!  Im always in love with *UNREALLY BLUE *!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful and I agree at how well you can create a look with minimal products.  Lovely!


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow very unique color! And it really suits you!


----------



## mistella (Mar 26, 2007)

so gorgeous!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh wow, I adore the blue on you!!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's my favourite look on you ! simply gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Twilinity (Mar 26, 2007)

wow!! that's really coooool!!!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 26, 2007)

This is gorgeous!!


----------



## linkas (Mar 26, 2007)

Mermaid look! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mia88 (Mar 26, 2007)

This is soooo beautiful! I think it's your best FOTD!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 26, 2007)

Is unreally blue a pro color??

Snowkei-- you should really do a tut of this look!! pretty please!!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Beautiful and I agree at how well you can create a look with minimal products. Lovely!_

 

ITA!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 26, 2007)

Unreally Blue a MAC e/s? I've got to get it! Stunning look.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Is unreally blue a pro color??

Snowkei-- you should really do a tut of this look!! pretty please!!!_

 
Im not sure if it's a pro color!  it's in a quad--chromezone #2!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe I'll do a tut for the look when I have time! haha


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Unreally Blue a MAC e/s? I've got to get it! Stunning look._

 
YAY it's MAC e/s!!


----------



## Simi (Mar 26, 2007)

Wowowowowoowow very beautiful


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks sooo amazing on you!
By the way, I know Unreally Blue was part of a LE quad, but would you know how it compares to Jewel Blue?


----------



## xbuttonsx (Mar 26, 2007)

This look is fantastic! I'm in love with it <3


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 26, 2007)

I am so totally pining after that e/s right now. It's amazing... and so is your talent!


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

that's so pretty... i love love love the colors!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_That looks sooo amazing on you!
By the way, I know Unreally Blue was part of a LE quad, but would you know how it compares to Jewel Blue?_

 
sorry but I have no idea cuz I dont have jewel blue


----------



## snowkei (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks <33333333


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 26, 2007)

Snowkei you wear blue sooo FANTASTICALLY!!! I am terrified to wear blues (afraid I'll look like I'm from the 80s, althou I love the 80s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

You look so precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Taiwanese girls rock!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

You need to do a tutorial!  That is gorgeous and one of the best looks I have seen!!!  I love it.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god I love this so much! Pllease please please make a tutorial for this it's so awesome! <3


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 27, 2007)

OMFG that's hot!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 27, 2007)

SUPER gorgeous! This is the best and my fav look of you thus far!


----------



## -*jeje*- (Mar 27, 2007)

perfect!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks sweeeeeeeeeties **^^**


----------



## XsMom21 (Mar 27, 2007)

You amaze me. Plain and simple.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 27, 2007)

Your are too friggen talented for your own good lol.  Looking beautiful as ever doll, blues look fab on you


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow that is smoking! I love it!You rock Snowkei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Is Unreally Blue a Mac e/s?
Does anyone know what collection it came out in?


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_That looks sooo amazing on you!
By the way, I know Unreally Blue was part of a LE quad, but would you know how it compares to Jewel Blue?_

 
I asked an MA for an e/s that's the closest to Unreally Blue, and I thought she'd recommend Jewel Blue, but she recommended Electric Eel.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Wow that is smoking! I love it!You rock Snowkei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Is Unreally Blue a Mac e/s?
Does anyone know what collection it came out in?_

 
YAY it's MAC e/s! it's in my chromezone #2 quad!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks <3


----------



## Trina_W. (Mar 28, 2007)

omg! thats so hot!


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 28, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Pretty (Mar 28, 2007)

H O T 

Hot!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2007)

THANK YAY!!!!


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 29, 2007)

snowkei I think I commented already but this deserves another one...STUNNING just STUNNING!

I love all your looks but this is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're so gorgeous!

If you have sometime maybe you can do a tut for us!


----------



## n_c (Mar 29, 2007)

Hot!!!


----------



## magi (Mar 29, 2007)

I love UNREALLY BLUE sooo much. I wear it very often - but now I love it a bit more. It looks so wonderful on your eyes. Args, I am so jealous with your beautful face


----------



## Caffy (Mar 29, 2007)

ur so gorgeous!


----------



## Eoraptor (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice!  Those lashes are gorgeous and you did a great job on your liner.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks everyone!!**^^*


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Mar 29, 2007)

*





  flawless!! you are really talented!*


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm commenting again.. because I just LOVE this look.

THIS DEF. NEEDS A TUTORIAL lol


----------



## snowkei (Mar 31, 2007)

thanx sweeties!!!I've added the tutorial!!hope that will help =D


----------

